# Early morning rides



## thegildedgopher (May 17, 2020)

Hey folks. I find myself in a situation working from home where I have a ton of freedom in the morning and am busy almost all the rest of the time, so I've been trying to get my rides in first thing when I wake up. It's also getting to the heat of the summer when early is best. I typically will ride single track trail systems here, maybe 5-8 miles of intermediate level trails. Lately I've been pushing myself a little harder and 3 of my last 5 rides have included a big ol' puke at some point, usually after a big climb that has my sucking wind. A wave of nausea just rises up and then its all over. I am looking for advice on how to handle nutrition either the night before or the morning of. Typically I am not a breakfast guy. My stomach just doesn't love the morning meal. To complicate things my caffeine addiction is legit, although I've been trying to brew a thermos and just save it for after the ride.

I'm most interested in learning what can be done the night before -- foods or supplements that will put enough in my tank to manage a good hour-long trail ride first thing the next day.

Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## BrianPetrySD (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

My trick for a morning workout or ride is to eat minimal to no breakfast. Regular dinner the night before (better results with no alcohol). For breakfast, 2 to 3 oz tart cherry juice, and about 10oz water. Seems to be good antioxidants and low sugar. If longer ride (2 hrs+) add a banana. Stay hydrated on the ride. Eat some carbs after about 1 hour.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Do you eat anything the morning of the ride? I usually try to get up and ride for an hour or three on just water, then return home to eat breakfast after my ride. I take a snack to beat the bonk if one occurs, but rarely need it. I think part of being able to do this is just having my body used to that after enough times doing it. 

My diet doesn't change on days before rides unless I am participating in an endurance event the next day. Typically I eat a decent dinner that is more meat and veggies than carbs, and I only drink water.

If I find that exertion or heat is causing me problems, I'll back off on my effort. Exertion and heat is a tough combination for me, so I try to be done riding before the temperatures reach the 70's. That usually means being off the trails by 7-ish this time of year around here.


----------



## thegildedgopher (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts. Yesterday morning I rode first thing. Previous night had a normal dinner and no booze. I skipped my morning coffee because the last time out I got sick and thought the caffeine was hurting me. So yesterday I had only water and an apple in the car on the way to the ride. Mile 7 I barfed up my apple and water at the top of a climb. I felt pretty good the whole ride until then (except for the heat).

My stomach sucks at mornings, which I was wondering if it was possible to strategically eat certain foods mid-late evening the night before, in hopes that I'd have some fuel for the ride in my system but not have to actually eat in the a.m.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Don’t know how hot is hot in your area, but I ride in Phoenix about 1.5 hours in the morning. It’s typically about 80-90 degrees during my ride. I also don’t eat in the morning, I fast from about 8pm till noon the next day. 

The biggest factor for me to feel great through a ride is not having coffee before. I find the caffeine just gets my heart rate all out of whack. I also drink a ZippFizz (energy additive from Costco) during my ride. One bottle of that, and another bottle of water. 

How much water or liquids are you consuming before puking? If you’re filling your stomach with liquid and it’s slooching around that can be what’s causing your issue. Bread like a English muffin or bagel could help fill your stomach and stop the slooching.


----------



## thegildedgopher (May 17, 2020)

Man, I couldn't do that regularly -- I was out in Phoenix / Grand Canyon / Palm Springs last July. 114 degrees on our last day in Palm Springs, my skin felt like it was ready to crack. I couldn't do much more than lay in the pool let alone ride. I'm in Minnesota, so obviously not accustomed to that kinda heat. However, it's been warmer lately and my last barf was in 85 degrees with a ton of humidity and that could've contributed. The one before that, last week, was closer to 65. I only ever bring one bottle of water on the trail and I just take a small sip here and there.

I'm gonna ride tomorrow morning. It should only be 70-ish, so perfect. My plan is to drink a lot of water tonight, skip the coffee in the morning, and eat a piece of toast or small bagel on the way over in the car. And try not to push myself too hard (although that's half the fun).


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah I’m crazy but I don’t mind the heat. Not to the point that I go out in 110+, but 90 here isn’t bad at all. 

Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## thegildedgopher (May 17, 2020)

Vomit free for 1.0 rides y'all.

Drank 32 oz water between 8-10pm, one slice of toast with just a teeny bit of peanut butter this morning before the ride, drank maybe 12 oz of water during the ride. It was at least 10 degrees(F) cooler than my Tuesday ride, and much less humid. I also just gave myself a few short breaks to catch my breath and cool down a little which seemed to help.

Made it all the way down a particular rock garden I'd never conquered before today so that was rad.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

thegildedgopher said:


> Vomit free for 1.0 rides y'all.
> 
> Drank 32 oz water between 8-10pm, one slice of toast with just a teeny bit of peanut butter this morning before the ride, drank maybe 12 oz of water during the ride. It was at least 10 degrees(F) cooler than my Tuesday ride, and much less humid. I also just gave myself a few short breaks to catch my breath and cool down a little which seemed to help.
> 
> Made it all the way down a particular rock garden I'd never conquered before today so that was rad.


Awesome! Glad to hear it was a success. Hope you have continued "no-barf" successes!

We had a great early morning ride today, too.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Great news gilded. 

You should make notes either on whatever ride tracking app you use or a plain old note pad. Just to see if you’re on the right track.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't eat before a morning ride just a pb, yogurt, banana and coconut smoothie. Also try to drink at least 4-5 liters of water during the ride due to it being 100+ here. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravTabb (Jul 6, 2020)

I must be too casual of a rider. No barfing here.

I am departing daily at 5:00 AM by lights. If it's a 2 hour ride I eat after I get back. If it's a 5 hour ride I eat oatmeal with fresh raspberries before I go. 

Take lots of water for Texas summer


----------

